# Question Quizz



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour j'ai quelque question quiz pour vous que l'on a pas répondu chez apple store près de chez moi .....

1- je veux m'acheter un IPAD 2  pour faire de l'internet et écouter des film sur ma TV avec via un apple TV OK mais j'ai plusieurs film en *.AVI 

- existe-t-il une application excellent pour lire des AVI sur le IPAD payante ou gratuite

- comment transférer les AVI de mon PC a mon IPAD et IPAD a mon PC sans 
ITUNE de même que mes MP3 et photo

- Je pensais m'acheter TIME CAPSULE pour me crée un DISK réseau wi-fi je peux tu transféré dessus du stock (AVI, MP3, PHOTO) via le réseau wi-fi

merci


----------

